# Boot help



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

You should try to measure again because that's a massive difference between left and right foot size. Practical 1.5 sizes. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> You should try to measure again because that's a massive difference between left and right foot size. Practical 1.5 sizes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk




You’re right. Did my measuring again and edited original post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ATeffect said:


> You’re right. Did my measuring again and edited original post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












You have 10.5EE sizing so you're in the same situation as me. Burton Wides are the only EEE boot, and no one makes EE width. I squeezed in K2 Maysis, but I had to oversize, and now I get heel lift. I'll be buying some Burton Photon Wides next season.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ATeffect said:


> I apologize but here is yet again another boot thread.
> 
> Here is some background info on myself. Wear an 11 in regular shoes (Vans, Nike, etc). Have owned a pair of burton step on photons in size 11 but sold due to cuboid bone pain. Owned a pair of 32 lashed in 11.5 but sold due to hammer toe pain. And for a majority of the season have been riding the adidas tactical adv in 11.5 with no width or toe pains but like most people experienced a instep hotspot and sold those as well. They gave me the most toe and width room I’ve ever experienced and I loved it but that hot spot became too much for me after a few hours into each day. I have worn all of these boots without proper measurement of my foot so here they measure as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi AT,

28.26 is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 11.43 cm is EEE width. The Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide will be excellent choices as both are designed for EEE width. I would also suggest that you post images of your barefoot length and width measurements being taken. That will help us confirm this suggestion. 

STOKED!


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi AT,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Wiredsport,

Sorry I left you hanging with the pics. But I was able to try on a 10.5 photon wide and they fit very nicely! My toes were up against the end of the liner with straight knees but bent was perfect. I fear that this will bother me on heel side edge. They didn’t have the ruler wide but I’m assuming its the exact same fit? Also found a solid deal on Salomon Dialogue Wides in 10.5 as well. Will this accommodate my sizing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ATeffect said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Sorry I left you hanging with the pics. But I was able to try on a 10.5 photon wide and they fit very nicely! My toes were up against the end of the liner with straight knees but bent was perfect. I fear that this will bother me on heel side edge. They didn’t have the ruler wide but I’m assuming its the exact same fit? Also found a solid deal on Salomon Dialogue Wides in 10.5 as well. Will this accommodate my sizing?
> 
> ...


No worries about heelside. All boots break in ~ 1 cm. Get those heat fit and shred it up. Salomon Wide's are E width and would not be a good choice.

STOKED!


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> No worries about heelside. All boots break in ~ 1 cm. Get those heat fit and shred it up. Salomon Wide's are E width and would not be a good choice.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey Wiredsport,

I’m going to be picking up the boots this weekend. Likely the Photon since I worry the ruler will be too soft. But just want to confirm the sizes with my pictures here. Thanks! Also note that the ruler I’m using has about .5cm before the measurements start.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ATeffect said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> I’m going to be picking up the boots this weekend. Likely the Photon since I worry the ruler will be too soft. But just want to confirm the sizes with my pictures here. Thanks!


Yes, Photon Wide in size 10.5 US.


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

@Wiredsport I was able to take home the rulers and have the photons on their way. Got it in a 10.5 wide and right now feeling quite a bit of pressure on my toes and the sides of my feet. How much should I expect it to pack out with heat molding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi AT,

You will have firm pressure all around with your toes sides and heels firmly pressing into the compliant materials of the liner. That is normal. All snowboard boots pack out ~ 1 full size over the first few weeks of riding. Heat fit will conform the liner to your foot shape. 

STOKED!


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi AT,
> 
> You will have firm pressure all around with your toes sides and heels firmly pressing into the compliant materials of the liner. That is normal. All snowboard boots pack out ~ 1 full size over the first few weeks of riding. Heat fit will conform the liner to your foot shape.
> 
> STOKED!


The photons have arrived and very unlike the rulers they have nearly no pressure anywhere at all. My toes just brush the end of the liner with straight knees. And feel some heel lift as well. Just feels like a comfortable fit to me. What do you recommend for the photons? Size down further?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ATeffect said:


> The photons have arrived and very unlike the rulers they have nearly no pressure anywhere at all. My toes just brush the end of the liner with straight knees. And feel some heel lift as well. Just feels like a comfortable fit to me. What do you recommend for the photons? Size down further?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please upload an image of the size label inside the boots as well as an image of your bare foot on the insert.

STOKED!


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

@Wiredsport































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, this is what we would expect to see for a rider that is at the lower end of the Mondopoint range for their size. Some riders do choose to go down a half size, but this is the suggested fit.

Stoked!


----------

